# online.tivo.com and Stream



## mlcarson (Dec 31, 2007)

I've got a new Roamio Plus that I thought I could use in conjunction with Tivo Online and PC clients. Unfortunately, Tivo Online just responds back with "Problem Playing Show. An error occurred while playing this recording".

I can access the built-in Tivo Stream on the Plus by pointing a browser at:
http://<stream IP>:49152/sysinfo

Software version is 20.4.6a.stream.USB-6
Streaming State: Ready 
Streaming clients: 0/12

There's no indication that the Tivo Online service touches the Roamio Plus or the Stream.

How do I actually make it do anything? I've tried with Windows 7 and Windows 10 with both Chrome and IE11. This is in-home and on the same network as the Tivo Roamio Plus. I've tried both wired and wireless with the same result.

There seems to be zero information on how this stuff works. What software is necessary on the laptop? What tcp/udp ports are used? What firewall rules are required? Why isn't there any documentation on this stuff?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You have to go through the setup on an iOS or Android device first. Also streaming to online.tivo.com currently only works for PCs on the same local network as the TiVo. No out of home streaming yet.


----------



## Longs (Jul 2, 2015)

I have a Tivo stream through Armstrong cable. They run Tivo software on some type of Pace DVR.

I am able to stream to my iOS devices in my home without issue, provided that they're on the wireless network that Armstrong provided, that's also connected via ethernet cable to the Tivo Stream.

I just came across online.tivo.com, in these forums. I'm using a Windows 7 laptop with Firefox as the browser. I'm on the same wireless network that the Ipad successfully uses. At online.tivo.com I can log on using my Tivo account information, I can see the shows that I have recorded, my "to do list" etc.

When I select a show from my recorded shows and select "play", I get the following error:

*Problem Playing Show. We are unable to detect your Tivo streaming device from this location. If you are currently away from home, streaming video may not be available at this time.*

I'm NOT away from home, I'm on the same network that the Ipad's using successfully. Does anyone have any suggestions, what am I missing?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> You have to go through the setup on an iOS or Android device first. Also streaming to online.tivo.com currently only works for PCs on the same local network as the TiVo. No out of home streaming yet.


Since I do not have any IOS or Android devices I guess I can not use a TiVo Stream with TiVo Online. Would I be correct? I do not want to waste $129 if I must have a IOS or Android device.


----------



## mlcarson (Dec 31, 2007)

As stated in the original post, the PC clients are on the same network as the Roamio. I don't know why you would have to have an Android or IOS device if the online.tivo.com supports PC's but if that's the case then it's useless to me since I don't have either. My HDHomeRun Prime and Connect stream fine to my PC clients though so I guess I'll just continue to use it. I was hoping to get to an all Tivo solution and eventually get rid of my WMC system though.



Dan203 said:


> You have to go through the setup on an iOS or Android device first. Also streaming to online.tivo.com currently only works for PCs on the same local network as the TiVo. No out of home streaming yet.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The Stream has to be setup. As far as I know there is no way to set it up outside of the iOS or Android apps. Only after it's been setup will it work with online.tivo.com.


----------



## mlcarson (Dec 31, 2007)

I guess that makes sense but it appears to be a glaring oversight on Tivo's part in not allowing a PC app. I guess the duos thing would take care of that though. It'd be interesting to see how the android streaming app would behave anyway running under Windows.



Dan203 said:


> The Stream has to be setup. As far as I know there is no way to set it up outside of the iOS or Android apps. Only after it's been setup will it work with online.tivo.com.


----------



## Longs (Jul 2, 2015)

I'm able to access on my iOS devices... any ideas on the PC question above?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

No. But the MSOs have the ability to disable features on their equipment so it's possible your MSO has disabled access to the stream from online.tivo.com


----------



## Longs (Jul 2, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> No. But the MSOs have the ability to disable features on their equipment so it's possible your MSO has disabled access to the stream from online.tivo.com


I've tried the Tivo support forum too, no help there either, at least so far. One of their people sent me a PM a couple of days ago, but nothing since.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Did you contact your cable provider to see if they enabled this functionality?


----------



## mlcarson (Dec 31, 2007)

In my case, running AMIDUOS to setup the stream worked. Although calling it a setup is pretty generous. Accept the license agreement and chose yes to enable was pretty much the procedure. My PC's and laptops then worked. 

The DUOS was painful on the laptop that I was using - Core2 Duo T7500. It couldn't play anything but did get me through the setup. It appears that Adobe Flash is a requirement to play video though which sucks in a time when HTML5 is available.


----------



## mysticstang (Jul 13, 2015)

Longs said:


> I have a Tivo stream through Armstrong cable. They run Tivo software on some type of Pace DVR.
> 
> I am able to stream to my iOS devices in my home without issue, provided that they're on the wireless network that Armstrong provided, that's also connected via ethernet cable to the Tivo Stream.
> 
> ...


Ok, I am also with Armstrong and can tell you that it does NOT work out of home online BUT you can get out of home streaming to work on your devices through your Tivo app.

To do this there are several setting that must be in place for it to work. I am not at home right now so I will post that information later as I don't want to do it for memory and give incorrect information.

Armstrong will tell you that you can NOT do out of home live streaming but they are wrong. Spent an hour+ on the phone with a tech today telling me I was wrong just to be right. Same goes for the second one that I played live tv on my phone and let her hear the audio from my phone! LOL


----------



## Longs (Jul 2, 2015)

mysticstang said:


> Ok, I am also with Armstrong and can tell you that it does NOT work out of home online BUT you can get out of home streaming to work on your devices through your Tivo app.
> 
> To do this there are several setting that must be in place for it to work. I am not at home right now so I will post that information later as I don't want to do it for memory and give incorrect information.
> 
> Armstrong will tell you that you can NOT do out of home live streaming but they are wrong. Spent an hour+ on the phone with a tech today telling me I was wrong just to be right. Same goes for the second one that I played live tv on my phone and let her hear the audio from my phone! LOL


MysticStang, you're on Armstrong and you're getting Tivo to stream on a windows-based system? I already have it working on iOS devices, I'm not too worried about streaming out of home at this point, I'd rather just get my windows devices to work thorugh online.tivo.com. Any tips?


----------

